# When can you remove an impaled object?



## patzyboi (Jul 17, 2013)

The only times I know are okay to remove an impaled object is when its blocking the airway, when you're going to do CPR and its blocking your way, and when its  stuck in the cheek and blocking the airway.

Anything else?


----------



## Mariemt (Jul 17, 2013)

Nope


----------



## Tigger (Jul 17, 2013)

Insect stingers. If you want to call that an "impaled object" that is.

Also I recall something from the Brady book stating that one should remove a pencil through the cheek. Talk about specific.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 17, 2013)

I always got a laugh over the "obstructing CPR" exception :lol:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 17, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> I always got a laugh over the "obstructing CPR" exception :lol:



Agreed. If they've got something impaled that's obstructing CPR and they're in arrest I call that an injury incompatible with life.


----------



## Mariemt (Jul 17, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Insect stingers. If you want to call that an "impaled object" that is.
> 
> Also I recall something from the Brady book stating that one should remove a pencil through the cheek. Talk about specific.


That's the book we had, however it says only if its causing an airway obstruction


----------



## Achilles (Jul 17, 2013)

Robb said:


> Agreed. If they've got something impaled that's obstructing CPR and they're in arrest I call that an injury incompatible with life.



Basics can't pronounce though. So a basic would have to work it until a medic arrived.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 17, 2013)

Probably can when the foreign object is stationary (railing, length of rebar in concrete especially if too short to cut, etc.) and the time before arrival of  help to properly cut the foreign object free is too long to save the pt.
I guess in those cases you are removing the pt from the impaling object.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jul 17, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Basics can't pronounce though. So a basic would have to work it until a medic arrived.



not everyplace requires als to pronounce.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 17, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Basics can't pronounce though. So a basic would have to work it until a medic arrived.



Depends on your area. I can pronounce as a basic.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 17, 2013)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Depends on your area. I can pronounce as a basic.



Excluding obvious deaths. (My area)


----------



## Mariemt (Jul 17, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Basics can't pronounce though. So a basic would have to work it until a medic arrived.



I'm a basic and will not work a code incompatible with life


----------



## Bullets (Jul 17, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Basics can't pronounce though. So a basic would have to work it until a medic arrived.



Basics cant pronounce, but they dont have to work them if they have signs incompatible with life

We were taught it can be removed if it obstructs the airway and would otherwise be viable


----------

